# 48in 4x65wt Croralife Compact Fluorescent light fixture



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd like to upgrade my lighting, but would like to partially fund the new by selling what would get replaced.

I have 2 of these.

Details:
48in fixture, very clean, near mint condition
Houses four 55wt or 65wt compact fluorescent bulbs
Made by Coralife
Each fixture comes with 4 straight-pin bulbs, all are 6700K. Two bulbs have 6months of use, four were replaced <2months ago, and two have yet to be used. 
Each fixture comes with its set of mounting legs ($8 value)

More info found here or here.

Retail price usually runs from $230 - 260

Asking $175 each, both for $325









Note: picture shows light fixture, but not the same bulbs as I have. I don't have actinics in my fixtures, all are 6700k.


----------

